# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  أحكام نقض في الدفوع الإجرائية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

من المقرر أنه يجب لقبول أسباب الطعن أن تكون واضحة محددة بحيث إذا لم يكشف الطاعن في طعنه عن ماهية الدفوع الإجرائية والموضوعية الذي يقول أنه ضمنهما مرافعته الشفوية والمكتوبة ، وينعى على محكمة الموضوع عدم الرد عليها فإن منعاه في هذا الصدد يكون غير مقبول . (الطعن رقم 6202 لسنة 79 جلسة 2010/02/21 س 61 ص 158 )

الإخطار بالنموذج 19 ضرائب ، 6 ضريبة عامة وإن كان الواجب أن يشتمل على بيانات أساسية أهمها عناصر ربط الضريبة وأسس تقديرها إلا أنه يعد مرحلة إجرائية تسبق صدور قرار لجنة الطعن باعتماد تقديرات المأمورية أو تعديلها في حالة عدم موافقة الممول على تلك التقديرات أو اعتراضه عليها وإلا وقع قرارها باطلاً ولا أثر له وبهذه المثابة فإن الدفع ببطلان النموذج سالف الذكر أمام المحكمة الابتدائية يعد من الدفوع الإجرائية التى إن قبلته المحكمة لا تستنفد ولايتها في نظر موضوع الطعن ببحث النعى على التقديرات لأنها لم تقل كلمتها بشأنه وبالتالى فلا يحق لمحكمة الاستئناف إن هى قضت بإلغاء الحكم في أول درجة أن تتصدى لنظر هذا الموضوع لما في ذلك من إخلال مبدأ التقاضى على درجتين الذى هو من المبادئ الأساسية لنظام التقاضى الذى لا يجوز للمحكمة مخالفته ولا للخصوم التنازل عنه . (الطعن رقم 13 لسنة 71 جلسة 2003/05/08 س 54 ع 1 ص 759 ق 130)

لئن كان النص في المادة 115 من قانون المرافعات على أن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى يجوز إبداؤه في أية حالة تكون عليها الدعوى " يدل على أن المناط في قبول هذا الدفع هو عدم توافر الشروط اللازمة لسماع الدعوى و هى الصفة و المصلحة و الحق في رفع الدعوى بإعتباره حقاً مستقلاً عن ذات الحق الذى ترفع الدعوى بطلب تقريره ، و كان تقدير توافر الشروط الثلاثة اللازمة لسماع يقتضى من المحكمة أن تطرق موضوع الدعوى و تنظر فيه إلى عنصر أو أكثر من عناصرها الثلاثة و هى الخصوم و المحل و السبب و من أجل ذلك فإنه من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن من شأن الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى أن تستنفذ به المحكمة التى أصدرته ولايتها في الفصل في موضوعها مما ينتقل معه الحق في الفصل فيها من جديد إلى محكمة الإستئناف و التى يمتنع عليها - إذا ما إنتهت إلى إلغاء قضاء محكمة أول درجة - أن تعيدها إليها ، بل يتعين عليها التصدى للفصل في الموضوع، إلا أن ذلك الدفع يغاير في الجوهر و الأثر الدفوع الإجرائية المتعلقة بالإجراءات و التى عددتها المادة 108 من قانون المرافعات . ذلك لأن الفصل فيها لا يتطلب من قاضى الدعوى مساساً بموضوعها أو بحثاً في شروط سماعها ، فإذا هو قضى بقبول دفع من الدفوع الإجرائية فإنه لا يكون قد إتصل بموضوعها مما يوجب على محكمة الإستئناف عندما يطرح عليها الحكم الصادر من محكمة الدرجة الأولى بعدم مقبول الدعوى . إستجلاء حقيقة الدفع وصولاً للوقوف على مدى إتصاله بخصائص المصلحة في الدعوى و تحديداً لمدى إستنفاد محكمة الدرجة الأولى لولايتها على الدعوى أو بقاء حقها في إستكمال نظرها في حالة قضاء محكمة الإستئناف بإلغاء الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى و بقبولها و لما كان البين من مدونات الحكم الصادر من محكمة الدرجة الأولى بعدم سماع دعوى المطعون عليه أن المحكمة لم تجاوز النظر في ورقة عقد الإيجار المقدم من المطعون عليه للتعرف عما إذا كان قد قيد لدى الوحدة المحلية المختصة طبقاً للمادة 42 من القانون رقم 49 لسنة 1977فلما لم تجده مقيداً حكمت بعدم سماع الدعوى إعمالاً للمادة 42 من القانون سالف البيان . لما كان ذلك فإنها بهذا القضاء لا تكون قد إتصلت بشىء من خصائص المصلحة في الدعوى أو تطرقت لأى عنصر من عناصرها وقوفاً منها عند حد عدم إستيفاء سند الدعوى لإجراء شكلى فحسب مما ينأى بالدفع المبدى أمامها عن وصف الدفع بعدم القبول الذى يقتضى تطرقاً إلى موضوع الدعوى و الذى تستنفذ بقبوله ولايتها في الفصل فيها الأمر الذى كان يوجب على محكمة الإستئناف - بعد إلغائها الحكم المستأنف أن تعيد الدعوى إلى محكمة أول درجة للفصل في موضوعها لأنها إذا تصدت لها فإنها تفوت على الخصوم درجة من درجتى التقاضى و هو أحد الأصول التى يقوم عليها نظام التقاضى و إذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر و قضى في الموضوع فإنه يكون قد خالف القانون . (الطعن رقم 2064 لسنة 50 جلسة 1981/06/13 س 32 ع 1 ص 1790 ق 321)

المصدر
http://www.cc.gov.eg/Courts/Cassatio...All_Cases.aspx

----------

